# American Reentering Canadian Border Question



## Pauly01 (Jul 13, 2014)

Im an american poker player that relocated to canada to play online poker. I dont have any of the visa or stuff like that. I still have american citizenship and not a person who renounce citizenship.


I came to canada in september 2013 and flew in. Got asked questions why i was here, mention online poker showed bank statement to show i have funds to stay and was given 6 month stay. I then left canada in march 2014 and then went back to the usa. I then took a bus back into canada later that month in march 2014 and i got asked my purpose i said to play online poker and how long i asked for 6 month again just in case but i wanted 3 month. Border person said okay after asking me lot of questions.


The only issue here is i got an IMM 1422 that is put in my passport. First time into canada all i got was a stamp with a date of when i need to leave by. Mentions the date i came in was march 31 and i have to leave by september 30 of this year. Does this mean i will have a huge problem getting into canada and getting another 3 months? 

Can someone tell me if this would be a huge issue and thus i wont be allowed in? I left canada last month but does this mean this means i cant stay after september 30? The first time i stayed in canada under 6 months, i came back in with no issues but 2nd time i got this IMM 1442 stamped into my passport


However I left canada around june 20 and still at the usa at the moment.


Does this mean if i come back into canada, basically if they allow me back in , there is zero chance i could stay past september 30? Or does it mean me exiting canada june 20 make this IMM 1442 not valid b/c i left canada in june 20?


----------



## Canmanwind90 (Jul 27, 2014)

Sounds like the officer, had first time granted u a temporary resident visa stay with stamped date
on your passport 6 months. Second time the officer must of issued you a *BSO IMM document.*

Therefore this likely what the officer did::

The officer will authorize your stay by placing a stamp in your passport *and/or issuing an additional document IMM.*

If there is no stamp, a handwritten date or document in your passport, your temporary resident status will expire six months from the day you arrived in Canada.
*
Now this is important : * If you leave Canada during your authorized stay, you must get a new visitor visa to re-enter Canada.

*THERE are two exceptions: *you can visit the United States and return to Canada without getting a new visa, as long as you:

* ** return within the initial period authorized by the immigration officer (Sept 30) or

**have a valid visitor record, work permit, study permit, or a temporary resident permit (authorizing re-entry) and return within the initial period authorized by the officer.
*

**It really depends on the officer and their judgement call as these Temp matters are usually handled by them. Just try re-entry again before Sept.30. Best I can come up with for
your situation. Your stay will still be SEPT.30, if you are authorized to re-enter, either extend it this time by talking to the officer for another 90 days.

Best to talk to the Candian Border or Immigration Dept. on these matters, if a date is set for a poker tournament, no gurantees when it comes to these things, but it is a pretty
good chance if been approved before, and US citizen . Call 411 and ask for the Governement Immigration and or Border info, dont know if toll free lines work when calling
from US so ask for non 800 number. Kind of sleepy to look for it..or do a google canada search for the number..

Also remember $10,000 or more must be declared, this gets me everytime I come from the US to Canada...lol..hope this helps! goodnight


----------



## Pauly01 (Jul 13, 2014)

Canmanwind90 said:


> Sounds like the officer, had first time granted u a temporary resident visa stay with stamped date
> on your passport 6 months. Second time the officer must of issued you a *BSO IMM document.*
> 
> Therefore this likely what the officer did::
> ...



HI can you explain the 


* ** return within the initial period authorized by the immigration officer (Sept 30) or

**have a valid visitor record, work permit, study permit, or a temporary resident permit (authorizing re-entry) and return within the initial period authorized by the officer.
*

I understand the first part. But 2nd part, valid visitor record. I was in canada from sept 2013 to march 2014. Is that sufficient enough? I dont have any of the other things you mentioned.


----------



## Canmanwind90 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi P:

Bascially just return by what date the IMM document says, Sept.30..you do still have
the IMM document? if not start the process all over again by re-entering Canada and getting everything re-issued.

I'd just call the Immigration Dept. of Canada if not sure..


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Under Canadian tax rules gambling winnings are non-taxable. Based on this gambling is not work so you should not need a work visa.

However there have been cases where Revenue Canada has ruled that since a person was making a living gambling that that was his employment and that income was taxable. This may trigger a requirement for a work visa.

I’d ask Canada Immigration directly on this one


----------



## Pauly01 (Jul 13, 2014)

Canmanwind90 said:


> Hi P:
> 
> Bascially just return by what date the IMM document says, Sept.30..you do still have
> the IMM document? if not start the process all over again by re-entering Canada and getting everything re-issued.
> ...



Yes i still have the IMM document sticked to my passport.


The thing is i heard other poker players who go to canada for like 5.5 months leave for few weeks then go back again for same time then leave then come back and then get denied.


But i figure well since my 2nd time i got 6 months and i only stayed there 3 months or so before i left and stayed more than 1 month here, i probably wouldn't have an issue to get at least sept 30. I just know that the border person when i took the bus into canada quesitoned me a lot but i gave them every answer and didn't lie. They checked a lot of my stuff etc like my information but in the end let me in.


----------

